# Residency Public/Private Health?



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

I can see this is a common forum discussion, but I still find it confusing and unclear. I'm a retired UK citizen and my wife is Finnish and doesn't work. We have bought a house in Spain and want to live tin Spain permanently. We have our NIEs, we have our property deeds, registered in the town hall, have a bank account with Cajamar and have visited the local police to ask about residency. We have been told 2 things, but they are a unclear to us. 1. We must have private health insurance. 2. We need to show evidence of sufficient income.

My questions are:

Is it necessary to have private medical insurance, when the UK Government website states public health insurance is ok? What is this public health insurance and is this available to UK and Finnish citizens? How do we get it if it is sufficient for requirements?

My state pension and private pensions are paid into a UK bank and I intend to transfer money frequently for our living here in Spain. Is it enough to show a sufficient income coming into a UK bank, or do we have to show all pension money being sent direct to a Spanish bank?

We were also told it is favourable to show we own property here in Spain.

Here is the excerpt from the UK website relevant to health and income. It clearly says public health, but we don't know what this means:


<< c) People who do not work in Spain must produce documentation proving that they comply with the following two conditions:
i. Public or private health insurance contracted in Spain or in another country, provided that it ensures cover in Spain during their period of residence equivalent to the cover provided by the National Health System. Pensioners will be considered to meet this condition if they can prove, by means of the corresponding certificate, that they are entitled to health care paid for by the State from which they receive their pension

ii. have sufficient resources, for themselves and their family members, not to become a burden on Spain’s social assistance system during their period of residence. Proof of the possession of sufficient resources, whether from regular income, including work income or income of another kind, or from ownership of assets, will be given by any legally admissible evidence, such as property deeds, certified cheques, documentation proving that income from capital is received or credit cards. In this latter case, an up to date bank certificate proving the amount available by way of credit on the aforesaid card shall be produced. The assessment of sufficient resources must be carried out on an individual basis, taking into account the applicant’s personal and family circumstances. The possession of resources that are more than the amount established each year by the State General Budgets Act “Ley de Presupuestos Generales de Estado” that justifies the right to receive non-contributory benefits, taking into account the interested persons’ personal and family circumstances, will be regarded as sufficient proof to meet this requirement >>

I hope someone can clarify this, please?

Thanks.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

ss-suffolk said:


> I can see this is a common forum discussion, but I still find it confusing and unclear. I'm a retired UK citizen and my wife is Finnish and doesn't work. We have bought a house in Spain and want to live tin Spain permanently. We have our NIEs, we have our property deeds, registered in the town hall, have a bank account with Cajamar and have visited the local police to ask about residency. We have been told 2 things, but they are a unclear to us. 1. We must have private health insurance. 2. We need to show evidence of sufficient income.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


If you are a UK pensioner in receipt of the state pension, you can apply for an S1 form, from the U.K. government, that allows you to register here for healthcare within the Spanish state system 

Income

Not sure actually... I think, but I'm not sure, it needs to be in a Spanish account. Others will know the answer

I'm unsure how this works for your wife


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

If you are in receipt of a state pension from an EU country, you should apply for a form S1. With that, you will be able access state healthcare, paid for by the issuing country. With an S1 or working, spouse & children would also be covered.

If not, & you aren't working either as self employed or with an employment contract, each person would need private insurance.

As far as sufficient resources is concerned, a state pension would be considered sufficient. If you are working either as self employed or with an employment contract, that also covers the income requirement. 

If you are having to show funds in another way, anecdotal evidence is that currently 700€ a month per person & / or a bank balance in excess of 7000€ is required.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ss-suffolk said:


> I can see this is a common forum discussion, but I still find it confusing and unclear. I'm a retired UK citizen and my wife is Finnish and doesn't work. We have bought a house in Spain and want to live tin Spain permanently. We have our NIEs, we have our property deeds, registered in the town hall, have a bank account with Cajamar and have visited the local police to ask about residency. We have been told 2 things, but they are a unclear to us. 1. We must have private health insurance. 2. We need to show evidence of sufficient income.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...



If you are in receipt of a UK state pension, then you can request an S1 form from the Department of Work and Pensions, which means the UK Government would fund your healthcare under the Spanish state system. That's what they mean by public healthcare being accepted for residency purposes (the same would be true if you were working or self-employed in Spain and paying social security contributions, and therefore covered under the Spanish state healthcare system). If you don't come under any of those categories, then you need private health insurance instead.

If your wife is currently under state retirement age, you could also request an S1 for her (she needs her own individual one). However, if she is already 65 or over, then I am not sure of the position as she is not a UK citizen and that might depend on which country her state pension is paid from. 

It is very difficult to say any more about the "sufficient income" requirements as each case is supposed to be assessed on its merits and there is no actual figure per person set down anywhere. The very rough "rule of thumb" which often seems to be applied is around €700 per month per person, but if you own your own house and take your escritura as proof, then a lower figure might be accepted. However, it is very much up to the discretion of the staff at the particular Oficina de Extranjeros where you apply, I'm afraid. A local gestor might be able to tell you what kind of figures are normally asked for at that particular office.

You will, however, need to be able to show income coming into a Spanish bank account regularly, a UK bank will not do.


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks Megsmum & xabiachica. So I assume the S1 is the public health insurance mentioned in the UK govt translation of the requirements on their website? It's good news that I can apply for this S1 and my Finnish wife will also be covered. I was worried about private medical insurance 'cos I had 2 heart artery stents fitted and my wife has thyroid medication so we would both probably have exclusions. (even thought we are fighting-fit!)

I can provide a copy of my UK Pension letter for this year showing £187.70 per week (i.e. £750 every 4 weeks). Do you think this is sufficient?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ss-suffolk said:


> Thanks Megsmum & xabiachica. So I assume the S1 is the public health insurance mentioned in the UK govt translation of the requirements on their website? It's good news that I can apply for this S1 and my Finnish wife will also be covered. I was worried about private medical insurance 'cos I had 2 heart artery stents fitted and my wife has thyroid medication so we would both probably have exclusions. (even thought we are fighting-fit!)
> 
> I can provide a copy of my UK Pension letter for this year showing £187.70 per week (i.e. £750 every 4 weeks). Do you think this is sufficient?


A state pension is considered to be sufficient.


You will almost certainly be told that they want to see transfers into a Spanish bank account.


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> If you are in receipt of a UK state pension, then you can request an S1 form from the Department of Work and Pensions, which means the UK Government would fund your healthcare under the Spanish state system. That's what they mean by public healthcare being accepted for residency purposes (the same would be true if you were working or self-employed in Spain and paying social security contributions, and therefore covered under the Spanish state healthcare system). If you don't come under any of those categories, then you need private health insurance instead.
> 
> If your wife is currently under state retirement age, you could also request an S1 for her (she needs her own individual one). However, if she is already 65 or over, then I am not sure of the position as she is not a UK citizen and that might depend on which country her state pension is paid from.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lynn

My Finnish wife is currently 58 and I don't believe she will receive a pension in a few years time because she only lived in Finland for 15 years and didn't work there all this time. But it seems from what you are saying we can apply for an S1 for her also.

Do you know if showing a bank statement with regular payments in from our UK bank is sufficient? I prefer to use Transferwise or Azimo for overseas transfers as the charges are much less.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ss-suffolk said:


> Do you know if showing a bank statement with regular payments in from our UK bank is sufficient? I prefer to use Transferwise or Azimo for overseas transfers as the charges are much less.


It should be, but as others have said, there is no set of detailed rules written down anywhere. One _Oficina de Extranjeros_ may say that's fine, another one in the next town may say no. Like so many things in Spain, civil servants (_funcionarios_) use their discretion to a much greater extent than they do in other countries.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ss-suffolk said:


> Thanks Lynn
> 
> My Finnish wife is currently 58 and I don't believe she will receive a pension in a few years time because she only lived in Finland for 15 years and didn't work there all this time. But it seems from what you are saying we can apply for an S1 for her also.
> 
> Do you know if showing a bank statement with regular payments in from our UK bank is sufficient? I prefer to use Transferwise or Azimo for overseas transfers as the charges are much less.


You really would have to ask at your Oficina de Extranjeros, or as I said, a local gestor might know what their usual stance is. I have heard of some of them requiring a letter from your Spanish bank confirming that you are receiving income which would satisfy the requirements, others might accept copies of a Spanish bank statement but I expect they would have to cover at least a 3 month period. I arrived before any of these requirements came into force so I have no personal experience to go on.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

ss-suffolk said:


> Thanks Lynn
> 
> My Finnish wife is currently 58 and I don't believe she will receive a pension in a few years time because she only lived in Finland for 15 years and didn't work there all this time. But it seems from what you are saying we can apply for an S1 for her also.
> 
> Do you know if showing a bank statement with regular payments in from our UK bank is sufficient? I* prefer to use Transferwise or Azimo for overseas transfers as the charges are much less*.


You will find you get a better rate of exchange if you have your OAP deposited direct to a Spanish bank account (once you have one) - the UK govt gets a better exchange rate than you would


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

EverHopeful said:


> You will find you get a better rate of exchange if you have your OAP deposited direct to a Spanish bank account (once you have one) - the UK govt gets a better exchange rate than you would


That is interesting, thank you. I just made the assumption that TransferWise, using the middle rate would beat most other ways.

Do you simply ask for the transfer through the UK Govt website, do you know, please?

As I said, we have our Cajamar account already ( we found their fees were cheaper than Sabadell and I find their website easy to use).


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

ss-suffolk said:


> That is interesting, thank you. I just made the assumption that TransferWise, using the middle rate would beat most other ways.
> 
> *Do you simply ask for the transfer through the UK Govt website, do you know, please?
> *
> As I said, we have our Cajamar account already ( we found their fees were cheaper than Sabadell and I find their website easy to use).


Someone else here will be able to tell you - I don't have a UK pension myself. If no one answers your question, you could send a PM to Baldilocks.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

ss-suffolk said:


> That is interesting, thank you. I just made the assumption that TransferWise, using the middle rate would beat most other ways.
> 
> Do you simply ask for the transfer through the UK Govt website, do you know, please?
> 
> As I said, we have our Cajamar account already ( we found their fees were cheaper than Sabadell and I find their website easy to use).


I do not receive the UK State Pension, but a lot of clients tell me that the rates they get from HMG are not as good as they would get from TransferWise. You pays yer money!

Also, good luck with Cajamar......you'll need it!!!


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Blanco53 said:


> I do not receive the UK State Pension, but a lot of clients tell me that the rates they get from HMG are not as good as they would get from TransferWise. You pays yer money!
> 
> Also, good luck with Cajamar......you'll need it!!!


Thanks. Perhaps someone else has experience of the rates so I can get a balanced opinion. What have you found wrong with Cajamar? So far we have found them cheaper and their website and App seem to be ok. Sabadell were expensive for us. We used them to buy the house, then decided to change banks to a local one.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ss-suffolk said:


> Thanks. Perhaps someone else has experience of the rates so I can get a balanced opinion. What have you found wrong with Cajamar? So far we have found them cheaper and their website and App seem to be ok. Sabadell were expensive for us. We used them to buy the house, then decided to change banks to a local one.


I've been with Cajamar for years & have never had a problem. In fact I find their service excellent - to the point that they ring or text me if I forget to transfer funds from one accoungt to the other to pay bills! 


I used to get a widow benefit via the DWP in the UK. I simply gave them my account number here & it arrived in the account every 4 weeks on the dot.

I've never before heard of anyone getting a better rate by using a transfer company - unless maybe by letting money accumulate in the UK & transferring a lot at a time when the rate is better.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

ss-suffolk said:


> Thanks. Perhaps someone else has experience of the rates so I can get a balanced opinion. What have you found wrong with Cajamar? So far we have found them cheaper and their website and App seem to be ok. Sabadell were expensive for us. We used them to buy the house, then decided to change banks to a local one.


As someone who works in a professional capacity, and talks to a lot of expats, most of the complaints regarding banks have been leveled against Cajamar. It didn't help that they closed branches with little or no notice. I am surprised that you found Sabadell expensive as for most it's usually the other way round. As I say best of luck!!


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> I've never before heard of anyone getting a better rate by using a transfer company.


Certainly, that has not been the experience of those I speak to. I will be of state pension age next year and I will be having my pension paid into my UK Account.

After all, who do you want to be in charge of your finances, and who do you think is likely to get the best deal.......YOU or faceless civil servant?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Blanco53 said:


> As someone who works in a professional capacity, and talks to a lot of expats, most of the complaints regarding banks have been leveled against Cajamar. It didn't help that they closed branches with little or no notice. I am surprised that you found Sabadell expensive as for most it's usually the other way round. As I say best of luck!!


You help people fill in forms, don't you? Do you need a degree to do that?
I really do wonder how some jobs get 'bigged up' these days
Anyone with experience, real professional experience, of the business world will know that a bank is as good as the service you get from your local branch.
I have had experience of banking in five countries and have heard good and bad said of each bank I've used.
I currently have a Spanish and an offshore account. The first couple of years with the offshore bank they mishandled my account to the point where I was awarded compensation.
That was nine years ago. Since then I have had zero reason to complain.
My Spanish accounts are with Sabadell. My local branch gives superlative service.
I know of people who have used other Sabadell branches who've had dire experiences.
You can't generalise about a bank - not even RBS....


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Blanco53 said:


> Certainly, that has not been the experience of those I speak to. I will be of state pension age next year and I will be having my pension paid into my UK Account.
> 
> After all, who do you want to be in charge of your finances, and who do you think is likely to get the best deal.......YOU or faceless civil servant?


I guess it really depends whether you want to receive your pension payments regularly at the best available rate. There is no way an individual would get a better rate with Transferwise than the UK Govt gets through its provider, that's because of the vast sums the government regularly transfers. Plus it takes the pain out of watching the exchange rate all the time and wondering when would be the best time to do a transfer. Sure, people may find they do better by holding off and transferring when they feel the exchange rate is right, but with Brexit that's a risk.

Oh, and it's not a faceless civil servant who does the transfers - it's automated.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

mrypg9 said:


> You help people fill in forms, don't you? Do you need a degree to do that?
> I really do wonder how some jobs get 'bigged up' these days
> Anyone with experience, real professional experience, of the business world will know that a bank is as good as the service you get from your local branch.
> I have had experience of banking in five countries and have heard good and bad said of each bank I've used.
> ...


I am assuming your degree wasn't in English, as you would know what a professional is. My Websters defines a professional as: " engaged in by persons receiving financial return".

As someone who gets paid for helping people fill in forms, I guess I'm a professional.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Blanco53 said:


> I am assuming your degree wasn't in English, as you would know what a professional is. My Websters defines a professional as: " engaged in by persons receiving financial return".
> 
> As someone who gets paid for helping people fill in forms, I guess I'm a professional.


Then you are no different from a roadsweeper. Probably not as generally useful to the public though.
I prefer not to give my academic and professional qualifications as some might think it boasting.

Your posts seem to me to be thinly disguised touting for business. Anyone looking for genuine (albeit 'non-professional') advice and guidance on such matters as obtaining residencia/NIE, changing to Spanish health care, changing driving licence etc. can do so for themselves by using the information given on this forum, as did I.
Mind, you, I'm willing to give advice for free via pm as are many experienced posters on this Forum, although my advanced academic and professional qualifications do not, alas, include form filling and hand holding.


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi, we applied last year for residency in Valencia area. My hubby is a UK pensioner and applied for S1 with me as a dependant ( as I am not yet in receipt of UK pension). I printed off our Halifax UK online account the state pension incoming for the last 3 months prior to applying and printed off balances of our UK accounts and Spanish account, all in triplicate. Hope this helps


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

paintersmate said:


> Hi, we applied last year for residency in Valencia area. My hubby is a UK pensioner and applied for S1 with me as a dependant ( as I am not yet in receipt of UK pension). I printed off our Halifax UK online account the state pension incoming for the last 3 months prior to applying and printed off balances of our UK accounts and Spanish account, all in triplicate. Hope this helps


Which extranjería? That could make a difference


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> Which extranjería? That could make a difference


As it was one in the Valencia area, it certainly won't be the one the OP will be using as he is in Alcaucín in the Axarquia area. I think his nearest one will be Torre del Mar.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> As it was one in the Valencia area, it certainly won't be the one the OP will be using as he is in Alcaucín in the Axarquia area. I think his nearest one will be Torre del Mar.


I thought you HAD to apply at your nearest, local extranjeria? That is, local to where you live?


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> Which extranjería? That could make a difference


It was Gandia


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> I thought you HAD to apply at your nearest, local extranjeria? That is, local to where you live?


Yes, so did I. Torre del Mar is, I think, the nearest one to Alcaucín.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ss-suffolk said:


> Thanks. Perhaps someone else has experience of the rates so I can get a balanced opinion.


I get my UK state pension paid directly into my Spanish bank. They use the spot rate for the day - no broker can beat that! And of course you don't have to pay the Transferwise commission, which I know is very low but every little helps.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Blanco53 said:


> I am assuming your degree wasn't in English, as you would know what a professional is. My Websters defines a professional as: " engaged in by persons receiving financial return".
> 
> As someone who gets paid for helping people fill in forms, I guess I'm a professional.


And are you Spanish, as implied by your header info ("Originally from Spain")? Just curious. Your English is very good.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

mrypg9 said:


> Then you are no different from a roadsweeper. Probably not as generally useful to the public though.
> I prefer not to give my academic and professional qualifications as some might think it boasting.


I think we can all now see you in your true colours. The worst type of unpleasant snob, who seems think it is somehow OK to look down their nose at someone who sweeps the road. suggesting that he is somehow better. Frankly, I am more than happy to be compared with a road sweeper (note two words, not one!), rather than with an amateur on here who dishes out inaccurate and incorrect advice. 

As for you qualifications, we have already discovered that your use of English certainly isn't a strength!




mrypg9 said:


> Your posts seem to me to be thinly disguised touting for business. Anyone looking for genuine (albeit 'non-professional') advice and guidance on such matters as obtaining residencia/NIE, changing to Spanish health care, changing driving licence etc. can do so for themselves by using the information given on this forum, as did I.


So thinly disguised, that I have never disclosed any details of my office, my address or contact details. Of course, people are free to seek advice from whoever they choose. That said I would always be reluctant on seeking advice on professional matters with any individual who can't even spell HEALTHCARE!!!!


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> I get my UK state pension paid directly into my Spanish bank. They use the spot rate for the day - no broker can beat that! And of course you don't have to pay the Transferwise commission, which I know is very low but every little helps.



Sorry to be a pain....but that is incorrect. They don't use the spot rate of the day. State Pensions are converted at a Government set exchange rates which are set monthly.

For June 2017 the rate is 1.1578.

That is fine as long as rates don't go against you, and you receive your pension towards the end of the month. That said it can, of course, work the other way.

In my opinion, you are handing control to a third party over which you have no control.......however you pays yer money!!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Blanco53 said:


> I think we can all now see you in your true colours. The worst type of unpleasant snob, who seems think it is somehow OK to look down their nose at someone who sweeps the road. suggesting that he is somehow better. Frankly, I am more than happy to be compared with a road sweeper (note two words, not one!), rather than with an amateur on here who dishes out inaccurate and incorrect advice.
> 
> As for you qualifications, we have already discovered that your use of English certainly isn't a strength!
> 
> So thinly disguised, that I have never disclosed any details of my office, my address or contact details. Of course, people are free to seek advice from whoever they choose. That said I would always be reluctant on seeking advice on professional matters with any individual who can't even spell HEALTHCARE!!!!


Actually, I think you should have said " you now see her/she in her true colors ", we all know where she/ he is coming from... certainly not from a position of snobbery, the poster did not say she looked down on road sweepers, I think she was referring to the fact that your apparent professional role as a form filler was actually less important than that of a road sweeper, in so much as, as per the other thread the information you give out is erroneous at best and downright stupid at worse, when speaking in general terms to people coming on here seeking advice about moving to Spain. Clearly, your contact with well over 40 people this year puts you in a far greater position to offer advice than those of us who have taken the route recently and those who work VOLUNTARILY on the forum to ensure advice given is accurate and up to date. 

Yes people are free to take advice from whoever they choose. At the end of the day, this is simply a place to research.

Personally I would not take advice from someone who recommends using the EHIC to get a residents card but more importantly, someone who is so rude to anyone who questions their motives. Insulting people is not really a defense of inaccurate information.

I'm pretty sure you're going to come back with your usual stock answer about speaking English, correcting spelling errors. People like you have joined this and other forums before, you try and cause disharmony, you give out incorrect advice, and it was not until someone mentioned it, yes you are touting for work, as you I and everyone knows, you do not have to give out your details on here, that's what Pms are for.::

I am off out now, I'm sure by the time I come back, you'll be quoting my post, correcting my grammar and being


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Blanco53 said:


> I think we can all now see you in your true colours. The worst type of unpleasant snob, who seems think it is somehow OK to look down their nose at someone who sweeps the road. suggesting that he is somehow better. Frankly, I am more than happy to be compared with a road sweeper (note two words, not one!), rather than with an amateur on here who dishes out inaccurate and incorrect advice.
> 
> As for you qualifications, we have already discovered that your use of English certainly isn't a strength!
> 
> ...


Just to inform you 'healthcare' or 'health care'....both are acceptable.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> ........Clearly, your contact with well over 40 people this year puts you in a far greater position to offer advice than those of us who have taken the route recently and those who work VOLUNTARILY on the forum to ensure advice given is accurate and up to date. ...........


Alas if only that were true.

Megsmum, do you remember writing this gobbledygook:
_
"In theory by getting a Spanish residency card, you are telling the U.K. You are no longer resident in Spain. Long term holidays are different, I suspect that's the nub of the issue and what was the nub of this thread registering and not registering. To me it's not that difficult to understand. If your here on a long term holiday i.e. That's term " snowbirds" which may I say is a tad patronizing then you are intending to return to your country of official residency" _?

In this, you were implying that people on a long term holiday for say 3 to 6 months, were telling the UK that they were no longer to be considered UK Resident (well that what I guessed you meant....but it wasn't that easy to tell!). 

We know that's wrong, the DWP have said so. Anyone from the EU has to comply with 240/07. Some of those on long term holiday might just think, that after reading comments from "those who work VOLUNTARILY on the forum to ensure advice given is accurate and up to date" that they can ignore 240/07!!! Of course, that would be wrong, as is suggesting that if they do register they are somehow telling were telling the UK that they were no longer to be considered UK Resident.....which is, of course, nonsense!!!

To repeat, *by obtaining the Certificado de Residencia you are not becoming resident in Spain. All that the Residencia does is allow the holder to stay in Spain for more than 3 months*


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

paintersmate said:


> Hi, we applied last year for residency in Valencia area. My hubby is a UK pensioner and applied for S1 with me as a dependant ( as I am not yet in receipt of UK pension). I printed off our Halifax UK online account the state pension incoming for the last 3 months prior to applying and printed off balances of our UK accounts and Spanish account, all in triplicate. Hope this helps


Very helpful, thanks - similar to our situation from what you say - we even have a bank account with Halifax!

But was your application successful?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Blanco53 said:


> Sorry to be a pain....but that is incorrect. They don't use the spot rate of the day. State Pensions are converted at a Government set exchange rates which are set monthly.
> 
> For June 2017 the rate is 1.1578.


Thanks for putting me straight. The rate Transferwise used on 1 June was 1.1408, so this month I will be a be a few euros better off.


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> Thanks for putting me straight. The rate Transferwise used on 1 June was 1.1408, so this month I will be a be a few euros better off.


A few euros. But I like the idea of controlling my transfers. Probably because I am still "feeling my way".

I'm still not sure if I have to have an official transfer ifrom UK Govt nto our Spanish bank account (every 4 weeks for my state pension) or I can do it myself using TransferWise as soon as I receive it into our UK bank account.


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Blanco53 said:


> Alas if only that were true.
> 
> Megsmum, do you remember writing this gobbledygook:
> _
> ...


Ranting at each other doesn't make it easy for me to find a way forward to obtain Spanish Residency. It doesn't seem to be relevant to the thread, except for the kind warning that someone is touting for business.

I've not been on this forum for long, as we only just bought a house and decided to stay in Spain permanently after staying a few weeks and realising it was better for us than UK. As I said, my wife has a Finnish nationality, but she originally comes from Perú, so the climate here in Alcaucín is ideal for her. Too hot for me, but I'm sure I can adapt after so much disappointing weather in UK!

So. Please don't rubbish each other. Try to be constructive and positive to help others!


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> As it was one in the Valencia area, it certainly won't be the one the OP will be using as he is in Alcaucín in the Axarquia area. I think his nearest one will be Torre del Mar.


You are right. We have found that it is Torre del Mar for Alcaucín. Although helpful they said we need private health insurance. But the medical centre in Viñuela mentioned the S1 application, which must be done in UK, to their knowledge.

This is the reason I'm asking for views of othees with experience. Also they said we must show (naturally) that we have sufficient income to not be a burden. They added wning a house helps the application.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ss-suffolk said:


> You are right. We have found that it is Torre del Mar for Alcaucín. Although helpful they said we need private health insurance. But the medical centre in Viñuela mentioned the S1 application, which must be done in UK, to their knowledge.
> 
> This is the reason I'm asking for views of othees with experience. Also they said we must show (naturally) that we have sufficient income to not be a burden. They added wning a house helps the application.


I'm sure it isn't the case that applying for an S1 has to be done in the UK. We had already been living in the UK for several years by the time my husband became a UK state pensioner, and he just rang the DWP in Newcastle to request S1 forms for both himself and me as his dependant, and they were posted to our Spanish address. 

When registering for the resident certificate, you take your S1 form as proof of healthcare cover to the Oficina de Extranjeros in Torre del Mar, then when you have your credit card sized resident certificate you take that, along with your S1 form, to the INSS (Social Security office) in Velez-Malaga. They process it and then a document confirming your eligibility for Spanish state healthcare is sent to your home address (ours took a couple of weeks to arrive, just as the gentleman we dealt with in the office told us it would). Once you have that, you take it, together with your passport and certificate of empadronamiento (plus a photocopy of each, they don't normally provide photocopies in the office) to your local Centro de Salud where you will be registered. After that your plastic credit card sized Tarjetas Saniitarias (healthcare entitlement cards) will be sent to you through the post, but if you need to see a doctor before they arrive, you can.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

ss-suffolk said:


> Ranting at each other doesn't make it easy for me to find a way forward to obtain Spanish Residency. It doesn't seem to be relevant to the thread, except for the kind warning that someone is touting for business.
> 
> I've not been on this forum for long, as we only just bought a house and decided to stay in Spain permanently after staying a few weeks and realising it was better for us than UK. As I said, my wife has a Finnish nationality, but she originally comes from Perú, so the climate here in Alcaucín is ideal for her. Too hot for me, but I'm sure I can adapt after so much disappointing weather in UK!
> 
> So. Please don't rubbish each other. Try to be constructive and positive to help others!


I'm sorry we have hijacked your thread, but I did have to correct some of the inaccuracies that others had made.

As you say most of these do not relate to your situation which appears quite straightforward. If you are in receipt of a UK old age state pension, request an S1 form (previously E121) from the Overseas Healthcare Team on +44 191 218 1999. The form can take up to 28 days to arrive at your Spanish address so it is recommended to apply for it before moving to Spain. If any of your family members need to receive healthcare then they will also need to apply for a separate S1 form as your dependent.

When applying for Residencia, take the S1 to the Oficina de Extranjeros with the other documentation. Whilst they should accept the S1 as proof of your right to healthcare in Spain, they may send you off to the social security office to register first. They like to do this with folk who have limited Spanish and represent themselves.

Once you have your Residencia you can now live in Spain for more than 3 months. Once you have lived in Spain for 183 days (these don't have to be consecutive) you are now a Spanish Tax Resident. Again I would recommend taking advice on things such as the sale of UK property, the taking of PCLS, and UK based investments as the wrong timing in dealing with them can impact on your Spanish Tax liability....and can lead to some unpleasant surprises. 

I hope you find this helpful.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Blanco53 said:


> If any of your family members need to receive healthcare then they will also need to apply for a separate S1 form as your dependent.


I think that form of words is somewhat misleading as it is actually the UK pensioner who must make the request for the separate S1 forms for his/her dependants, not for the dependants to apply themselves.

By the way, as you implied earlier that someone's opinions were less credible because they couldn't spell, you need to learn the difference between dependent and dependant.

http://www.grammar-monster.com/easily_confused/dependant_dependent.htm


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

<< We had already been living in the UK for several years >> I think you mean Soain?

In any case the advice and process is now becoming much clearer, thank you.

I have just phoned UK Healthcare team. They said 4 weeks before we wish to live in Spain, simply call them and they will send an S1 form which will cover me as a State pensioner and my wife who will not be working in Spain, as a dependent. They said they will send the form to our Spanish address.

So from what you and others indicate, this is what we should then take to the Torre del Mar office as evidence of public healthcare (health care?!).


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> I think that form of words is somewhat misleading as it is actually the UK pensioner who must make the request for the separate S1 forms for his/her dependants, not for the dependants to apply themselves.
> 
> By the way, as you implied earlier that someone's opinions were less credible because they couldn't spell, you need to learn the difference between dependent and dependant.
> 
> The difference between dependant and dependent


You don't need to be literate to fill in forms, though. Just need good eyesight and a writing implement.
How lucky are those of us with a good command of Spanish who have the wit to sort ourselves out with residencia etc.
When we lived in Prague we got to know a very enterprising woman called Nora, a young Czech with excellent English. She was a real professional, a lawyer, as well as having a sharp nose for a business opportunity. She got a few pals together and started an Agency which helped foreigners get residency permits, the routine stuff as well as helping budding entrepreneurs cut their way through the tangle of bureaucratic obstacles you have to deal with to do almost anything in the CR. The CR not being a favoured retirement destination for aged Brits, her clients were many young, fairly affluent and well-educated types who had no Czech and lacked the skills and energy to deal with Czech Government departments.
Our Czech was rudimentary when we arrived and didn't really get much beyond that so we engaged her services to help me get Residency in the CR.
She charged what to most Czechs was a small fortune. We comparatively well-heeled Brits, Americans etc. could easily afford her services.
When we arrived in Spain nine years ago I was amazed at how simple it was to deal with bureaucracy, even without much Spanish. This forum was most helpful with everything we needed to settle here. I know there are people who for good reasons are unable to do things themselves without paying some clerk to help them but I also feel that some folk unnecessarily exaggerate the difficulties involved in obtaining NIE/Residency/health cover etc.
To any 'newbie' about to embark on this process I'd say you can get all the advice you need for free on this Forum from really knowledgeable and experienced people with real professional experience in many fields. Don't waste money on people who know no more than them and with the internet plus advice from those who know, it's a DIY job.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ss-suffolk said:


> << We had already been living in the UK for several years >> I think you mean Soain?
> 
> In any case the advice and process is now becoming much clearer, thank you.
> 
> ...


Sorry, you are quite right.

You will definiitely need two separate forms, though, one for you and one for your wife. Yes, they are what you need to take to the Torre del Mar office as evidence of entitlement to public health care.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> I think that form of words is somewhat misleading as it is actually the UK pensioner who must make the request for the separate S1 forms for his/her dependants, not for the dependants to apply themselves.
> 
> By the way, as you implied earlier that someone's opinions were less credible because they couldn't spell, you need to learn the difference between dependent and dependant.
> 
> The difference between dependant and dependent


Suitably humbled.

Sorry ss-suffolk, I tried...but as you can see it's not easy!!!!!


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Blanco53 said:


> I'm sorry we have hijacked your thread, but I did have to correct some of the inaccuracies that others had made.
> 
> As you say most of these do not relate to your situation which appears quite straightforward. If you are in receipt of a UK old age state pension, request an S1 form (previously E121) from the Overseas Healthcare Team on +44 191 218 1999. The form can take up to 28 days to arrive at your Spanish address so it is recommended to apply for it before moving to Spain. If any of your family members need to receive healthcare then they will also need to apply for a separate S1 form as your dependent.
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you, and no worries. I'm simply trying to understand the system to successfully follow the rules! Very helpful. Do you know anything about the income transfers to a Spanish Bank? If my state comes direct from the UK government every 4 weeks, is this better than me doing it regularly myself?

Our local Cajamar bank is open 3 days a week but they are very helpful and I'm sure they would provide a printed statement to take to the Oficina de Extranjeros (apologies for not remembering the spelling) if we ask.


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Blanco53 said:


> Suitably humbled.
> 
> Sorry ss-suffolk, I tried...but as you can see it's not easy!!!!!


Hahaha. Te comprendo (corrections please?)

Jajajaja


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> When we arrived in Spain nine years ago I was amazed at how simple it was to deal with bureaucracy, even without much Spanish. This forum was most helpful with everything we needed to settle here. I know there are people who for good reasons are unable to do things themselves without paying some clerk to help them but I also feel that some folk unnecessarily exaggerate the difficulties involved in obtaining NIE/Residency/health cover etc.
> To any 'newbie' about to embark on this process I'd say you can get all the advice you need for free on this Forum from really knowledgeable and experienced people with real professional experience in many fields. Don't waste money on people who know no more than them and with the internet plus advice from those who know, it's a DIY job.


Yes, I agree. The quality of service provided by such businesses appears to be very variable. Some friends of ours used one based not far away when they bought their house, and didn't find out until some years later that there was a serious problem with the paperwork, and it took them literally years to get it sorted out, at no little expense.

I came to Spain with almost no Spanish but always managed to do what I needed to do with "officialdom" without paying anyone to help me or taking a translator. It's amazing what you can achieve with a good dictionary, and as best I remember Google translate wasn't even around at that time.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

ss-suffolk said:


> Yes, thank you, and no worries. I'm simply trying to understand the system to successfully follow the rules! Very helpful. Do you know anything about the income transfers to a Spanish Bank? If my state comes direct from the UK government every 4 weeks, is this better than me doing it regularly myself?
> 
> Our local Cajamar bank is open 3 days a week but they are very helpful and I'm sure they would provide a printed statement to take to the Oficina de Extranjeros (apologies for not remembering the spelling) if we ask.


Internet research on the issue suggests that most people find they do better exchange rate-wise by having their pension paid direct into their overseas account. You will not be charged either by the govt or by your bank for this service. Of course, it's always up to you to choose and I have to admit I initially transferred my Australian pension myself via a foreign exchange company at times when I thought the rates were beneficial - in the end though that approach drove me mad and I now have my Aussie pension paid direct into my French bank account and am very pleased with the exchange rate. Of course, I'm talking about an Aussie pension, but I would have thought the UK govt would be even better placed than the Australian govt in terms of negotiating an exchange rate.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ss-suffolk said:


> Yes, thank you, and no worries. I'm simply trying to understand the system to successfully follow the rules! Very helpful. Do you know anything about the income transfers to a Spanish Bank? If my state comes direct from the UK government every 4 weeks, is this better than me doing it regularly myself?
> 
> Our local Cajamar bank is open 3 days a week but they are very helpful and I'm sure they would provide a printed statement to take to the Oficina de Extranjeros (apologies for not remembering the spelling) if we ask.


My husband has his UK state pension paid directly into his Spanish bank account, and has experienced no problems. As well as the exchange rate being as good as you can get on the day, and no charges being applicable, it could also be useful to have the transfer done by them, automatically, in case you ever have problems with your internet service, for example, or are ill at home or in hospital, or away on holiday and can't organise the transfer yourself.


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> My husband has his UK state pension paid directly into his Spanish bank account, and has experienced no problems. As well as the exchange rate being as good as you can get on the day, and no charges being applicable, it could also be useful to have the transfer done by them, automatically, in case you ever have problems with your internet service, for example, or are ill at home or in hospital, or away on holiday and can't organise the transfer yourself.


Good point about the internet. I think on balance it is better to get my State Pension transferred directly to Cajamar. Cut the stress and concerns. I'll phone them tomorrow and confirm if I can what rate and process they use, to put this on the forum to perhaps help others.


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

ss-suffolk said:


> Very helpful, thanks - similar to our situation from what you say - we even have a bank account with Halifax!
> 
> But was your application successful?


Yes it was, completed on day of appointment, good luck


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I fully understand why a non Spanish speaking person would engage the services of a form filler, but the form filler has to know what they are doing.
Unfortunately I have found out that someone can post information that is completely wrong on this forum and it will not be removed, only corrected in other people's posts so read through the threads ladies and gentlemen to make sure you get the full story.
OTOH, if you do post something that later turns out to be incorrect, could we care enough about others and ask a mod to correct that post?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I fully understand why a non Spanish speaking person would engage the services of a form filler, but the form filler has to know what they are doing.
> Unfortunately I have found out that someone can post information that is completely wrong on this forum and it will not be removed, only corrected in other people's posts so read through the threads ladies and gentlemen to make sure you get the full story.
> OTOH, if you do post something that later turns out to be incorrect, could we care enough about others and ask a mod to correct that post?


The 'problem' as I'm sure you realise, is that as far as this particular subject is concerned, not all extranjerías do the same, so it's possible - even likely - that different people will have different experiences, and different offices will have different requirements. 

Mods are here to make sure members follow the rules, not to monitor the veracity of what is posted. We are no more experts than any other member, although of course some of us do our best to keep up with the current situation, as do some members.

Of course, if it is proven _beyond doubt_ that any info given is incorrect, then the post could be removed as misleading. 

But yes, people should read through threads, & more importantly read the official links posted. 

But as we all know - just because 'officially' it should be one way, it doesn't necessarily mean that it is that way throughout the country.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I fully understand why a non Spanish speaking person would engage the services of a form filler, but the form filler has to know what they are doing.
> Unfortunately I have found out that someone can post information that is completely wrong on this forum and it will not be removed, only corrected in other people's posts so read through the threads ladies and gentlemen to make sure you get the full story.
> OTOH, if you do post something that later turns out to be incorrect, could we care enough about others and ask a mod to correct that post?


I agree. This thread from yesterday is another example, where it was posted that NIE certificates are issued with a 3-month expiry dates, when in fact that ceased to be the case in 2016.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...nie-different-province-property-purchase.html


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I think it is important for any newbies wishing to do the activities mentioned in this thread to realise that whilst they can be done without professional help it may be difficult and this often depends on where you are doing it and the official in charge.
We went to do our residencia and despite speaking fluent Spanish were not able to get residencia despite having all the requisite papers. A week later we paid for the services of a gesture )70 Euros. We went to the same place and faced the same official. We signed some papers then waited outside. 10 mins later we were processed.

I am sure you can get residencia on health cards and lots of other strange things.However it is not the official process and you should be aware of that. They have a word here for it which means you are plugged in to the right people. It is a common factor in Spanish life but will never be formally ratified.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> I agree. This thread from yesterday is another example, where it was posted that NIE certificates are issued with a 3-month expiry dates, when in fact that ceased to be the case in 2016.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...nie-different-province-property-purchase.html


Yes, my information was out of date., and I am extremely grateful that this has been pointed out. My comments are being removed.


Of course, my oversight has little impact as even if people get their "old certificate" countersigned they will not face any problems. 

What is a bigger problem is misinformation that is still there. A message was posted saying "I get my UK state pension paid directly into my Spanish bank. They use the spot rate for the day". That was wrong, as most will know the HMRC sets the rate at the start of the month. Now this misinformation can have a serious impact on an individual's finances as they try and make an informed decision as to where their State Pension is to be paid!

But I would be the last to suggest double standards.

Pip Pip!!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> I agree. This thread from yesterday is another example, where it was posted that NIE certificates are issued with a 3-month expiry dates, when in fact that ceased to be the case in 2016.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...nie-different-province-property-purchase.html


However, you've now pointed out (via an official link) that NIE certificates do, in fact, expire after 3 months.

For those interested, please visit and comment on the other thread so we don't derail this one.

Looks like, once again, I was wrong.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> However, you've now pointed out (via an official link) that NIE certificates do, in fact, expire after 3 months.
> 
> For those interested, please visit and comment on the other thread so we don't derail this one.
> 
> Looks like, once again, I was wrong.


Have they started the three month thing again? I thought they had stopped that?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

kaipa said:


> I think it is important for any newbies wishing to do the activities mentioned in this thread to realise that whilst they can be done without professional help it may be difficult and this often depends on where you are doing it and the official in charge.
> We went to do our residencia and despite speaking fluent Spanish were not able to get residencia despite having all the requisite papers. A week later we paid for the services of a gesture )70 Euros. We went to the same place and faced the same official. We signed some papers then waited outside. 10 mins later we were processed.
> 
> I am sure you can get residencia on health cards and lots of other strange things.However it is not the official process and you should be aware of that. They have a word here for it which means you are plugged in to the right people. It is a common factor in Spanish life but will never be formally ratified.


I think you have to distinguish between 'real' qualified professionals and people who know their way around but have no real claim to any professional status as the term is commonly understood.
Even then I've found it's best to countercheck for yourself. Professionals are not infallible. Many newly arrived British immigrants hear over-exaggerated tales of how complicated things can be here and pay out money needlessly.

When we went to get our NIE/Residencia, armed with everything we needed including the Solicitud, thanks to this Forum, we arrived early, queued for our ticket and waited in a pleasant air-conditioned waiting room.
About an hour after the last ticket had been issued a bumptious-looking English couple came in with an officious looking person with a sheaf of papers and pushed to the front of the queue only to be told in no uncertain terms by the very pleasant woman dealing with applications to go away and come back and queue the next day.
Everyone waiting clapped....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ss-suffolk said:


> Good point about the internet. I think on balance it is better to get my State Pension transferred directly to Cajamar. Cut the stress and concerns. I'll phone them tomorrow and confirm if I can what rate and process they use, to put this on the forum to perhaps help others.


This was discussed yesterday - they use the spot rate from the first of the month.

For 1 June it was 1.1578, slightly better than the commercial FX companies (c.1.14) and no transfer fee. It's all automatic.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/hmrc-exchange-rates-for-2017-monthly


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> This was discussed yesterday - they use the spot rate from the first of the month.
> 
> For 1 June it was 1.1578, slightly better than the commercial FX companies (c.1.14) and no transfer fee. It's all automatic.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/hmrc-exchange-rates-for-2017-monthly


Not factually correct. It is not the spot rate on the first of the month, the rate is set at the end of the preceding month.....and is usually set close to the "1 month forward" rather than the spot rate.

It's a good rate, but of course, you can lose out if the value of Sterling strengthens during the month. For example the rate for February this year was set at 1.1542, by the end of the month, most exchange companies were offering 1.175, which means that if you received your pension at the end of the month you missed out, and got less than you otherwise would. That said there also plenty of examples of it working the other way.

Arranging for it to be paid directly by the DWP into your Spanish bank account will be fine for some, and is certainly the "simple option". Those with a little more financial acumen and those wanting to have more control over their finances may choose to have it paid into a UK bank account and arrange the transfer themselves.

It's not a one size fits all solution!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Blanco53 said:


> Those with a little more financial acumen and those wanting to have more control over their finances may choose to have it paid into a UK bank account and arrange the transfer themselves.


It's not simply a case of "financial acumen". Some people actually have a life that involves more interesting things than anxiously monitoring the exchange rate every day in the hope of gaining a few extra euros.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> It's not simply a case of "financial acumen". Some people actually have a life that involves more interesting things than anxiously monitoring the exchange rate every day in the hope of gaining a few extra euros.


I agree 100%. But you do often find that those with financial acumen will, amongst other things, tend to keep abreast of financial indicators, including exchange rates. They will also know the difference between spot and forward rates, and rarely use Emojis arty:


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Poeple so well versed in financial matters probably aren't so concerned about whether to have their state pension transferred automatically or do it themselves, and certainly wouldn't need to ask a question on an internet forum for advice on which is best. If they're sittiing on a big pile of money they can transfer larger sums as and when the rate is favourable, but most of us mere mortals actually need our pensions at regular intervals because we've got bills to pay and food to buy, and they won't wait until the exchange rate goes up by a few centimos.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> Poeple so well versed in financial matters probably aren't so concerned about whether to have their state pension transferred automatically or do it themselves, and certainly wouldn't need to ask a question on an internet forum for advice on which is best. If they're sittiing on a big pile of money they can transfer larger sums as and when the rate is favourable, but most of us mere mortals actually need our pensions at regular intervals because we've got bills to pay and food to buy, and they won't wait until the exchange rate goes up by a few centimos.


So you are agreeing with me!

As I wrote originally: "Arranging for it to be paid directly by the DWP into your Spanish bank account will be fine for some, and is certainly the "simple option". Those with a little more financial acumen and those wanting to have more control over their finances may choose to have it paid into a UK bank account and arrange the transfer themselves.

It's not a one size fits all solution!!"

The importance of getting a balanced view is important to anyone who has this decision to make. Just saying I do this way and it's wonderful...... isn't really that helpful


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> Poeple so well versed in financial matters probably aren't so concerned about whether to have their state pension transferred automatically or do it themselves, and certainly wouldn't need to ask a question on an internet forum for advice on which is best. If they're sittiing on a big pile of money they can transfer larger sums as and when the rate is favourable, but most of us mere mortals actually need our pensions at regular intervals because we've got bills to pay and food to buy, and they won't wait until the exchange rate goes up by a few centimos.


I agree with those that say it is better to have less hassle for the sake of a € or 2.

With the helpful replies here I decided it was best to accept the monthly rate of UK Govt and ask for the State Pension to be transferred direct to our Spanish bank.

I phoned Newcastle DWP this afternoon and they were very helpful. You need to tell them a date for moving to Spain, up to 4 weeks before moving before they will change your address. But they are happy to change your bank account details and say that it may be a little more than 4 weeks for the first payment to come through, when you elect for 4 weekly payments rather than 13 weekly payments.

All they needed was my NI number, name - and for security the date I married and what was the name of the bank my current payments were paid into (for security).

They needed the IBAN number and also the Swift number (BIC).

Thanks to all.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ss-suffolk said:


> I agree with those that say it is better to have less hassle for the sake of a € or 2.
> 
> With the helpful replies here I decided it was best to accept the monthly rate of UK Govt and ask for the State Pension to be transferred direct to our Spanish bank.
> 
> ...


That's good. My husband has always said how helpful and efficient the staff at Newcastle DWP are when he has had to phone them for any reason.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Blanco53 said:


> So you are agreeing with me!
> 
> As I wrote originally: "Arranging for it to be paid directly by the DWP into your Spanish bank account will be fine for some, and is certainly the "simple option". Those with a little more financial acumen and those wanting to have more control over their finances may choose to have it paid into a UK bank account and arrange the transfer themselves.
> 
> ...


Had I intended to respond directly to one of your posts, you may be assured that I would have quoted it. It's not all about you.

I was simply expressing an opinion. And in my earlier post I gave reasons why I could see why it might be preferable for some people to have the transfers made automatically, rather than saying "I do it this way".


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

ss-suffolk said:


> I agree with those that say it is better to have less hassle for the sake of a € or 2.
> 
> With the helpful replies here I decided it was best to accept the monthly rate of UK Govt and ask for the State Pension to be transferred direct to our Spanish bank.
> 
> ...



Glad you've resolved and settled on a system that suits you. Good luck with your move and keep us posted on how everything goes. It's always good to have the up to date experiences posted here.


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Ok I'll let you know our experiences. The financial self-sufficiency is much clearer now. The S1 process for health seems a little unclear, but I'm more confident that armed with this/these S1 forms, from UK, can we go back to the Police in Torre del Mar with good documents, even though we were told by them we need private insurance. I'm not sure, but I think we can get the health card first and take this to the police for the residency requirements.


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

ss-suffolk said:


> Yes, thank you, and no worries. I'm simply trying to understand the system to successfully follow the rules! Very helpful. Do you know anything about the income transfers to a Spanish Bank? If my state comes direct from the UK government every 4 weeks, is this better than me doing it regularly myself?
> 
> Our local Cajamar bank is open 3 days a week but they are very helpful and I'm sure they would provide a printed statement to take to the Oficina de Extranjeros (apologies for not remembering the spelling) if we ask.


My husbands state pension is paid into the Halifax, it doesnt have to be paid into a Spanish bank account. We just transfer funds when Spanish account runs low. Your wifes form for S1 will be a seperate form, most of this is already filled in when it arrives and her will state " dependant of Mr xxxxx", hope this helps


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

paintersmate said:


> My husbands state pension is paid into the Halifax, it doesnt have to be paid into a Spanish bank account. We just transfer funds when Spanish account runs low. Your wifes form for S1 will be a seperate form, most of this is already filled in when it arrives and her will state " dependant of Mr xxxxx", hope this helps


I think it greatly depends on:
The autonomous region you are in 
The amount of money you have in the Spanish bank
And maybe to some extent, the official you are dealing with.
You also have to bear in mind that things change...

If anybody goes and are told that they have not fulfilled the requirements, personally I would ask the official to write down what *is* needed with the date on the paper and try to use that to back me up the next time I went in


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If anybody goes and are told that they have not fulfilled the requirements, personally I would ask the official to write down what *is* needed with the date on the paper and try to use that to back me up the next time I went in


That's great advice. When I got my autonomo status and had to take those forms plus many others to the health office for my paperwork to be able to register with a GP, we went back 5 times, every time we went there, we saw someone different and there was always something else missing one person would accept 4 things but say you don't need that but you do need this, th next week they'd want totally different things. On the fifth and final attempt, I started the conversation by pointing at the woman I'd seen the previous week, stating that she had checked everything but I needed this as well, and I was not leaving until I had got what I came for. 

Five minutes later the mans arm went up I the air and the old stamp came down on my paperwork. 

In the future, I'm following your advice, and I'd ask for it on headed paper.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ss-suffolk said:


> Ok I'll let you know our experiences. The financial self-sufficiency is much clearer now. The S1 process for health seems a little unclear, but I'm more confident that armed with this/these S1 forms, from UK, can we go back to the Police in Torre del Mar with good documents, even though we were told by them we need private insurance. I'm not sure, but I think we can get the health card first and take this to the police for the residency requirements.


I can only tell you that when we took our S1s to the INSS office in Velez-Malaga (the same one you will have to go to), they asked for our "residencia" cards in order to be able to register us. That was 2.5 years ago. So as far as I am aware, the process locally is that you take your S1 to the Extranjeria to register as foreign residents, then proceed to the INSS to register your S1s and get the document confirming your entitlement to healthcare.


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

*Residency follow up*



Megsmum said:


> Glad you've resolved and settled on a system that suits you. Good luck with your move and keep us posted on how everything goes. It's always good to have the up to date experiences posted here.


Thanks to the advice here we successfully received our residence cards back in October but forgot to let you know our position.

It was the Oficina de Extranjeros (police station) in Torre Del Mar. We presented our completed EX18 forms and provided our S1 forms from Newcastles received within 4 weeks from Newcastle. We gave photocopies of these, we provided passports and copies, Empadrionmentos with copies and stamped copies from our Cajamar bank of 32 months transactions which showed a UK State pension coming in.

We took our property title with us, but it was not required.

No problem - we received the residence cards immediately.

We are still waiting for our Spanish Health Cards as our applications were lost in the system. After waiting more than 6 weeks we went to the Centro de Salud in Viñuela who kicked the process off again as we had already given them details of our application. We are told we should receive the cards in 15 days, by post.

So for residency we didn't need cards - only S1 forms from UK.

I think it is a good idea to stock up with at least 4 months supply of any prescription medicines to see you through the wait for health cards. We were lucky we did...

I hope this helps someone!


----------

